# Citizenship & police clearance



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Just a warning...

If you're applying for citizenship and you didn't move over as soon as you received your visa (see good character section Australian Citizenship – Document checklist for Australian citizenship) then you'll need to apply for police certificate from the country you're moving from. 

We were granted the visa in 2004, validated 2005, moved in 2007 and now have to provide a police certificate for citizenship since we didn't move immediately. I thought that we could get citizenship application sent off quickly until I saw that 

Oh and the UK doesn't allow online payment either - it's got to be by cheque, bankers draft or postal order! 

Am I in a good mood now? Go on and make a guess!  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

just read your thread... how r things rolling???


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

It'll take about month if we're lucky to get the police check back and then when we have that another 3 - 6 months to apply for citizenship. 

We should be used to waiting by now


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ouch.. that is like forever.. dolly has her citizenship already right??


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> ouch.. that is like forever.. dolly has her citizenship already right??


No Dolly has to wait 4 years whereas we only had to wait 2 years since we validated our visa before July 1st 2007 (when the rules changed from 2 years to 4 years before applying for citizenship).


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah yeah i remember, this damn brain is perpetually on a vacation


----------

